# *NEW* Nitecore EA11 900lm 14500/AA



## shelm (Jan 26, 2015)

*Features:* 

Dual switch design 
Secondary red LED 
Battery voltage indicator 
High efficiency constant current circuit 
Direct access turbo mode 
Direct access ultra-low mode 
1.5 Meter impact resistant 
IPX-8 Waterproof 
Crafted from hard anodized aluminum 
Includes sturdy aluminum pocket clip 

*Specifications:* 

LED: CREE XM-L2 (U2) 
Peak Beam Intensity: 9000 cd 
Beam Distance: 190 Meters 
Output / Runtime (Using 14500):
Turbo: 900 Lumens / 30 Minutes 
High: 300 Lumens / 45 Minutes 
Medium: 160 Lumens / 1.5 Hours 
Low: 70 Lumens / 2.5 Hours 
Lowest: 1 Lumen / 12 hours 
 
Output / Runtime (Using AA):
Turbo: 160 Lumens / 45 Minutes 
High: 90 Lumens / 2 Hours 
Medium: 40 Lumens / 2.5 Hours 
Low: 17 Lumens / 3.5 Hours 
Lowest: 1 Lumen / 10 Hours 
 
Runs on 1 x 14500 or 1 x AA 

Most of you are probably aware of this updated Explorer series model yet, 11mm longer than the 3 years old predecessor EA1 (2012 XP-G 180lm, 2014 XP-G2 190lm, discontinued see 2015 PDF catalog), but there was no dedicated thread here on the forum maybe because of lack of interest. I don't believe that the driver will be impressively efficient compared to Fenix or Zebralight but the EA11 may well be the farthest throwing 1xAA XML pocket rocket. We'll compare when the new Armytek Partner is out.

There's no rush to buy, Nitecore is always sold heavily discounted during Black Friday Sales or one could ask GB, BG or Illumn for a coupon code, and i would want to see 1 single full review first (either by selfbuilt or UPz — the only two reviewers in the entire scene whose reviews i have respect for) and whether this model series continues to be populal among the crowds. If you folks don't find it interesting or worth praising, then i won't bite. Peer pressure.


----------



## reppans (Jan 26, 2015)

Wow... they really forfeited med/low lumen efficiency to drive that light - I ran my TN Neutron 2A V2 @ 6 lumens for over 30 hrs on an Eneloop or ~180 lumen-hours which is about right for a AA. It will be interesting to see how it stacks up against the NV2 which according to Selfbuilt is producing similar throw numbers on a 14500 (and much better on an Eneloop).


----------



## Ryp (Jan 26, 2015)

shelm said:


> there was no dedicated thread here on the forum maybe because of lack of interest.



Not sure it's a lack of interest, as these new Explorer lights are pretty interesting, but I personally wait for a light to have an official product page on the company's website before I post a new thread.


----------



## incd (Jan 27, 2015)

Pocket clip seem to be the same with EC21, which i am afraid it is not to sturdy.


----------



## Capolini (Jan 27, 2015)

Turbo must be a burst mode for a light that small and w/ the capacity of a 14500? 

I would bet on that which basically reduces this to a 300 lumen light!


----------



## KDM (Jan 27, 2015)

I've pre ordered the EX11 a few weeks ago that excepts a 18350 cell. Not sure how long the wait is going be?


----------



## moodysj (Jan 29, 2015)

Why is it no one rates lumens and runtime on lithium primaries? For example AA energizer ultimate lithium


----------



## dailydR1ver (Mar 11, 2015)

KDM said:


> I've pre ordered the EX11 a few weeks ago that excepts a 18350 cell. Not sure how long the wait is going be?



What is this EX11 your speaking of? Is there a new version coming out?


----------



## KDM (Mar 11, 2015)

My bad, that was a typo. Its a EC11 available for pre order from Battery Junction. I received a update recently stating it may still be 2-3 weeks before they are available.


----------



## bwl (Apr 10, 2015)

Output / Runtime (Using 14500):


Turbo: 900 Lumens / 30 Minutes

How do they manage to do this on such a small flashlight without frying the emmiter?


----------



## abarth_1200 (Apr 10, 2015)

Is this in production yet, if not the specs must be conservative.

But it does look like a turn in the right direction, enough for me to actually give them my money, after a decent review has been posted.


----------



## snowlover91 (Apr 10, 2015)

abarth_1200 said:


> Is this in production yet, if not the specs must be conservative.
> 
> But it does look like a turn in the right direction, enough for me to actually give them my money, after a decent review has been posted.



it is available on quite a few websites for sale right now not sure how long it has been available for, a few weeks perhaps? The efficiency on low seems either way off or horrendous? Only 10 hours on 1 lumen low?


----------



## chuckhov (Apr 10, 2015)

I know that it's 'For Sale', but I really doubt that it's actually 'available' right now, or surely we would have heard from someone?

About the runtimes - It may be that Nitecore is turning over a new leaf? - You have heard that 'even bad publicity can be good publicity', so what better way to draw attention to the problem?

Someone has to do it, or it's just never gonna happen.

If I were a manufacturer, I would be afraid (for sales) to advertise 12hrs, while every one else 'seems' to be getting >100hrs.

So, maybe we should just wait and see... Not saying that any of this is so; I dunno... But - We will see.

I have their EC21 and Love It, and so I am interested in a smaller, more floody version too, but for me, it would be the EC11. (18350)

Not a sin to want more than one Pocket Rocket, is it

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## snowlover91 (Apr 10, 2015)

chuckhov said:


> I know that it's 'For Sale', but I really doubt that it's actually 'available' right now, or surely we would have heard from someone?
> 
> About the runtimes - It may be that Nitecore is turning over a new leaf? - You have heard that 'even bad publicity can be good publicity', so what better way to draw attention to the problem?
> 
> ...



It is actually available through some major online websites and some reviews on those sites are posted but they aren't in depth like what we are waiting for. I would love to get one to test but not sure I can afford to right now, the brightness is promising but if ur times are so short it wouldn't be what I'm looking for.


----------



## chuckhov (Apr 10, 2015)

You're correct, of course - I wrote that with the EC11 on my mind. - My Bad.

<sigh>

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## snowlover91 (Apr 11, 2015)

chuckhov said:


> You're correct, of course - I wrote that with the EC11 on my mind. - My Bad.
> 
> <sigh>
> 
> ...



Not a problem! The EA11 is still yet to be thoroughly reviewed and tested. I'm wondering what parasitic drain is like, the run times and actual lumen outputs. If it indeed gets 900 lumens from a 14500 I have to wonder if there is any step down as it would likely heat up quickly.. And once it steps down how far does it go and what is the battery life? If I see one for a good deal I may get one to test out. Also of note the EC11 is starting to show up for sale at some retailers but is showing a 3-5 day wait for shipping which tells me they haven't received inventory yet. The ability to use 18350 batteries is quite nice.

Edit: found this in the user manual for the EA11, this seems like pretty high amounts of standby drain even for lockout mode? "In lockout mode,the EA11 conserves battery power for over 77 days; the two buttons on EA11 will not work, thus preventing accidental activation of the light."


----------



## robert.t (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm thinking about getting one of these, not so much for the 900 lumens but it seems like a nice little light for several reasons. Flashaholics.co.uk are showing these as in stock and their stock info is usually pretty accurate. Their description states that 900 lumen turbo can only be achieved on an unprotected IMR 14500, not a typical protected ICR. As far as I can tell, while the light does have a voltmeter, it does not have over discharge protection, so you need to be very careful to continually check the cell voltage if running on IMR.

No information about max output on ICR, but I'll stab a guess at about 600 lumens in line with other XM-L2, 14500 based lights. Would be interesting to see a review and a proper test on all 4 main chemistries. It's only rated at 160 lumens on alkaline, but I wonder if it does better on Eneloops since that's what I'd probably use most of the time, for max runtime.


----------



## Trevilux (Apr 11, 2015)

NITECORE EA11:
I am checking this days with 14500 Nitecore, with IMR 14500 Aw and Eneloop NiMH.

This night first graphic 5 minutes (IMR, 14500 Li-Ion, NiMH)


----------



## Trevilux (Apr 11, 2015)

First 6 minutes of runtime with NiMH Eneloop, 14500 IMR AW and Nitecore NL147 (14500)
I've used a little fan for the test:


----------



## abarth_1200 (Apr 11, 2015)

Is relative power equal to lumens? What is 100% set it if your graph goes to 600%


----------



## Trevilux (Apr 11, 2015)

abarth_1200 said:


> Is relative power equal to lumens? What is 100% set it if your graph goes to 600%



I do not have integrating sphere. I can not estimate lumens.
I have made a ceilling bounce, 100% value for the maximum data with NiMH AA eneloop, with IMR AW value is over 500% NiMH value...


----------



## robert.t (Apr 11, 2015)

Any chance of adding alkaline to that test? There is a quoted lumen figure for alkaline and I'd like to know how it compares with NiMH.

Edit: estimating from the IMR being 900 lumens at 630%, would put NiMH at around 145 lumens, which is less than the stated 160 for alkaline.

Edit 2: oops! 530% not 630, which gives about 170 lumens.


----------



## reppans (Apr 12, 2015)

Trevilux said:


> I do not have integrating sphere. I can not estimate lumens.
> I have made a ceilling bounce, 100% value for the maximum data with NiMH AA eneloop, with IMR AW value is over 500% NiMH value...



You sir seem to do some nice reviews, and obviously have some sort of Lux meter - JMHO, but you should at least invest ~$10 into an BLF Integrated PVC Plumbing Elbow lightbox (work quite well). Then all you need to do is calibrate to ANSI lumens (ti-force is the only person I've seen claiming laboratory ANSI accuracy).


----------



## RBWNY (Apr 12, 2015)

For what it's worth, here are 4 EA11 ceiling bounce shots. All are taken with identical camera settings. ALL SHOTS ON TURBO. 
pic 1 (left) - Eneloop Pro NiMH
pic 2 (right) Energizer Alkaline
pic 3 (2nd left) AW 14500
pic 4 (2nd right) Efest IMR
















I cannot see ANY difference between the Eneloop & the Energizer.
There is a difference between the AW & the Efest. Efest (IMR) is slightly brighter...but it's subtle.


----------



## chuckhov (Apr 12, 2015)

I see the difference - the eneloop is brighter.

Don't look at the ceiling, look at the wooden end wall.

Great Pics!

Thanks!
-Chuck


----------



## RBWNY (Apr 12, 2015)

Just a few notes on the EA11.

I got mine last week when Andrew & Amanda had a 1-day sale on it. I quite like it...BUT...there's noticeable PWM on all modes except ultra-low and turbo. 
There IS a step-down, after 3 minutes. I have no way of measuring lumens accurately, but it appears closer to high output after the step-down. 
The tint on mine is a nice cool white. The throw is quite impressive on turbo! It naturally gets quite warm after 2 minutes on turbo.
I had an Efest IMR in there for about 1 day. Then when I turned it on next and realized the modes weren't advancing much beyond medium, I checked the battery...and yes it was at about 3.27v So at least that was a GOOD indication of the volts getting low. I don't mind using IMR's, but don't like having to continuously check the voltage.


----------



## RBWNY (Apr 12, 2015)

chuckhov said:


> I see the difference - the eneloop is brighter.
> 
> Don't look at the ceiling, look at the wooden end wall.
> 
> ...



Thank you! I think they're a bit primitive, but as long as they do what they're intended to do.


----------



## robert.t (Apr 12, 2015)

RBWNY said:


> BUT...there's noticeable PWM on all modes except ultra-low and turbo.



There had to be something didn't there? I think I'll give this one a miss. It's not just a problem with yours either, I found a mini review here that says the same thing:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?399457-Nitecore-EA11-First-Impressions

Also seems there are a few other design/build issues.


----------



## reppans (Apr 12, 2015)

RBWNY said:


> For what it's worth, here are 4 EA11 ceiling bounce shots. All are taken with identical camera settings. ALL SHOTS ON TURBO.



If you're using a DSLR on manual, you could also use your shutter speed as an approximate lumen meter. For example, if you meter a sheet of paper on the floor (by varying aperture and ISO) at 1/160 on a NiMh Turbo, then an IMR Turbo should re-meter at ~ 1/800, or about the 500% differential Trevilux found.


----------



## Trevilux (Apr 13, 2015)

Test for 21 minutes with IMR AW (the best), Nitecore NL147 Li-Ion (very good result), Eneloop NiMH AA:
for reference 100% is Max value with Eneloop NoMH:
Temperature over head surface in ºCelsius degrees. I add Voltage of Lithium battery the end of the test.


----------



## Trevilux (Apr 13, 2015)

Only for reference, my equipment is not so good.
Lux to one meter. (for high mode I measured after 20 seconds)


----------



## Stefano (Apr 17, 2015)

I received this little flashlight Monday but just today I got to try it.
With lithium battery performance are truly excellent.
I found about 2200 lux with Eneloop (after it has elapsed about 1 minute) with lithium I saw a peak of 10,500 lux at power but the lux down very quickly.
I made a video where you see the test of the lux meter in real time, I upload tomorrow on youtube.

















Tree about 95 meters, PD35 vs EA11


----------



## Stefano (Apr 18, 2015)

My measurements (14500 EagleTac fully charged - torch cold)

The values are peak
Lower: 140 lux
Low: 1140 lux
Mid: 2980 lux
High: 5600 lux
Turbo: 10300 lux

After the initial peak of about 10,000 lux there is a gradual reduction of the lux (see video) after about 90 seconds is around 7700/7800 lux

After three minutes there is a step down.
I exaggerated, after I took again the torch at Turbo for another three minutes until a second stepdown. at the end of the test the torch was really hot, I had problems to keep it in hand, only the back (tailcap) was acceptable
(translate with Google)


----------



## Trevilux (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks for the beams and the information Stefano!!!
My review in spanish is completed now to 90% http://luxlinternas.blogspot.com.es/2015/04/nitecore-ea11-1xaanimhalcalinalifepo.html


----------



## Stefano (Apr 19, 2015)

Trevilux said:


> My review in spanish is completed now to 90% http://luxlinternas.blogspot.com.es/2015/04/nitecore-ea11-1xaanimhalcalinalifepo.html



:thumbsup: great review like all those that you do.


----------



## slukster (Apr 22, 2015)

I have this EA11 for about a week now and I like the small size. I purposely wanted a aa/14500 flashlight for the size and versatility of battery options. This is my first "high end" flashlight (I have been using the SIPIK SK68 and various clones w/14500 batteries for years and have always been amazed by how bright they are for such a cheap flashlight). It comes with the NL14500A IMR battery. The flashlight did step down to high mode after the voltage dropped to 3.5v and will only go into ultra low and high modes until I charge it up. I don't know if this is only with the IMR battery or if will do the same with a protected 14500. My only issue so far is using the side mount buttons since I am used to the tailcap buttons on the Sipik. It has been a real problem for me because I find myself fumbling around trying to find the switch. Once I find it, turning it on and switching between modes has been great. If it doesn't become intuitive to me real soon I am going to have to find another light. I need something I can pull out of my pocket and be able to turn it on quickly, which is easily done with a tail cap switch. At first when I compared the EA11 to my Sipik SK68, I wasn't impressed. When you focus the Sipik, at close distance, it appears brighter at the hot spot than the EA11. Even at a distance, the focus on the Sipik appears to allow a brighter spot at a further distance. I quickly became impressed with the EA11 when it comes to lighting up a room and the lighting up more area at a distance. As soon as you focus out even slightly on the Sipik you lose brightness and there is no comparison. 

This is my first post here so forgive me is I haven't gotten the terminology down. I have been reading the forums for a while but am still a complete noob.


----------



## Roger Sully (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi slukster :welcome:. Not a bad first post at all!
I've had this light for a day and I agree with you on the pain in the butt to find switch. I like the light, UI and feel of it but I'm going to have to find a way to make the switch easier to locate.


----------



## Stefano (Apr 27, 2015)

I made a small Nitecore EA11 review, it is in Italian, but maybe someone can appreciate the photos of the flashlight.

Short URL: http://goo.gl/lM7zYx


----------



## bguy (Apr 28, 2015)

I've had mine for almost a week, it's a nice light, and really bright for such s small light. But I still have some gripes. I'm using Windyfire IMR 14500s. My EDC has been an Akoray 106 w/14550s for a few years. 

The low on the EA11 is way bright. I can easily light up the side of a house 2 doors away. I'd say it's brighter than the Akoray on high. I was hoping the steps between levels would be bigger. The only big step is between ultra low and low. Low is so bright, if I needed brighter I'd just go to turbo.

It keeps turning on accidentally in my pocket. So far I think just in ultra low mode, but the run times are so crappy that it's dead in short order. A pocket flame thrower like this should have a low voltage shut off, but it doesn't.

It's hard to find the switch when you just grab it. A tail switch is certainly easier to find.

Voltage read out using the lockout method.... It flashes white light once before flashing the red light. I don't know what level, but it's damn bright compared to the dim red LED I'm trying to look at. You have to angle the light just right so you're not blinded by the white light, yet can still count the red light flashing.


----------



## slukster (Apr 28, 2015)

bguy said:


> Voltage read out using the lockout method.... It flashes white light once before flashing the red light. I don't know what level, but it's damn bright compared to the dim red LED I'm trying to look at. You have to angle the light just right so you're not blinded by the white light, yet can still count the red light flashing.



I still haven't gotten used to the flash of white light before the red lights come on indicating the voltage. I blind myself every time. LOL :laughing: I have gotten a little better at getting to the buttons without fumbling around too much but I always hit the mode button first. I set the clip up so that it is opposite the buttons so I can turn the light into the right position to press the buttons without having to look at it. I keep it in the holster so no problems with accidental activation. 

I ordered a Fenix PD22UE because I don't think I will ever get used to finding the buttons quick enough on the EA11, without having to think about, for a situation where I need instant light (self defense). I wanted to stick with the 14500 size flashlight but couldn't find one that had the brightness of at least 500 lumens and a tail switch. Many of the ones I considered and liked had the side switch (Zebralight SC52, EagleTac D25A, olight s15). The Nitecore SRT3 was in the running but I didn't like the adjustment ring which I was afraid might get adjusted while in my pocket and thus not be at the intensity I want when I pull it out of my pocket. I did consider the ThruNite Archer 1A V2 and Armytek partner A1 but after many hours of research and contemplation I finally decided not to limit my options by battery type and opened the door to the smaller RCR123a battery flashlights. At least the RCR123a's have approx. the same capacity as the 14500 so I bought a couple of them to keep the PD22UE powered.


----------



## robert.t (Apr 28, 2015)

slukster said:


> I wanted to stick with the 14500 size flashlight but couldn't find one that had the brightness of at least 500 lumens and a tail switch. Many of the ones I considered and liked had the side switch (Zebralight SC52, EagleTac D25A, olight s15).



JFTR, the D25A (XM-L2 CW) is about 500 lumens on lithium ion (someone once quoted 550 but I'm not sure how it was measured). It's what I currently have in my jeans watch-pocket and if it isn't 550 lumens it certainly looks pretty close.


----------



## chuckhov (Apr 28, 2015)

"Many of the ones I considered and liked had the side switch (Zebralight SC52, EagleTac D25A, olight s15)."


But, where's the side switch on a D25A?

-Chuck


----------



## RBWNY (Apr 29, 2015)

slukster said:


> I have this EA11 for about a week now and I like the small size. I purposely wanted a aa/14500 flashlight for the size and versatility of battery options. This is my first "high end" flashlight (I have been using the SIPIK SK68 and various clones w/14500 batteries for years and have always been amazed by how bright they are for such a cheap flashlight). It comes with the NL14500A IMR battery. The flashlight did step down to high mode after the voltage dropped to 3.5v and will only go into ultra low and high modes until I charge it up. I don't know if this is only with the IMR battery or if will do the same with a protected 14500. My only issue so far is using the side mount buttons since I am used to the tailcap buttons on the Sipik. It has been a real problem for me because I find myself fumbling around trying to find the switch. Once I find it, turning it on and switching between modes has been great. If it doesn't become intuitive to me real soon I am going to have to find another light. I need something I can pull out of my pocket and be able to turn it on quickly, which is easily done with a tail cap switch. At first when I compared the EA11 to my Sipik SK68, I wasn't impressed. When you focus the Sipik, at close distance, it appears brighter at the hot spot than the EA11. Even at a distance, the focus on the Sipik appears to allow a brighter spot at a further distance. I quickly became impressed with the EA11 when it comes to lighting up a room and the lighting up more area at a distance. As soon as you focus out even slightly on the Sipik you lose brightness and there is no comparison.



I enjoyed your post since I've long advocated that the folks who think the SK68 and its clones is the best flashlight they've ever used...needs to be challenged. Your comparison of the "zoomed" beam (although bright but admittedly small) is quite typical. But as you said, as soon as you widen the beam, just about ANY light will outperform it in lumen output. I've put my theory about the SK68 in Amazon reviews many times (since I own one of the clones as well) but nobody who exclaims how wonderful they are seems to take me seriously. 

IMHO, an EA11 is "light"years ahead of any Sipik type of light.


----------



## RBWNY (Apr 29, 2015)

slukster said:


> I ordered a Fenix PD22UE because I don't think I will ever get used to finding the buttons quick enough on the EA11, without having to think about, for a situation where I need instant light (self defense). I wanted to stick with the 14500 size flashlight but couldn't find one that had the brightness of at least 500 lumens and a tail switch. Many of the ones I considered and liked had the side switch (Zebralight SC52, EagleTac D25A, olight s15). The Nitecore SRT3 was in the running but I didn't like the adjustment ring which I was afraid might get adjusted while in my pocket and thus not be at the intensity I want when I pull it out of my pocket.



I have both the PD22ue and the SRT3. I think you'll like the Fenix...except that getting it to tailstand takes a bit of patience. And by the way...the SRT is great too, and regardless of what you might think about the control ring, it will NEVER change its setting in your pocket. Those rings will only move when YOU move them.


----------



## slukster (Apr 29, 2015)

chuckhov said:


> "Many of the ones I considered and liked had the side switch (Zebralight SC52, EagleTac D25A, olight s15)."
> 
> 
> But, where's the side switch on a D25A?
> ...



Oops, I think I added it to the wrong list. I thought it was a sub-500 lumen flashlight but as Robert pointed out, with a 14500 it will put out the higher lumens. Checking the company web page I see that they don't highlight the higher output using a 14500 on the product page for this light, only the 200 lumens for a AA. You really have to go looking for the li-ion info to find it as a disclaimer at the bottom of the "technical specs" page with no output number, just mentioning using a 4.2 li-ion can cause issues if not used carefully. The 14500 output number can be found after clicking on the "learn more" link under the LED picture, but isn't clear if it is talking specifically about the bulb type or the flashlight. Doesn't give me confidence that this light is designed to handle the higher 14500 voltage. Not that it won't work, just that it might not be designed for it. If that wasn't the reason I passed it up it might have been reading this review from 2013 that had mentioned problems with the light that might have steered me away from it: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?358995-EagleTac-D25A-Clicky. It definitely was the right size I was looking for.


----------



## slukster (Apr 29, 2015)

RBWNY said:


> I have both the PD22ue and the SRT3. I think you'll like the Fenix...except that getting it to tailstand takes a bit of patience. And by the way...the SRT is great too, and regardless of what you might think about the control ring, it will NEVER change its setting in your pocket. Those rings will only move when YOU move them.



Yeah, it's tough to evaluate the flashlights without having them in your hands to play with. If I could try the SRT3 I could have tested the control ring and see that it wouldn't have been an issue. I might have passed on the EA11 if I had played with it first. I really like the light but I am struggling to get used to the UI without having to think about it. I just received the PD22UE today so I will play with it and see how it compares. Right out of the box I am loving the forward clicky tail switch that I was used to with my Sipik clone (actually the Sipik had the reverse clicky).


----------



## fnj (May 29, 2015)

Boy, this junk sure makes it obvious in comparison how brilliant Zebralight's designs are.


----------



## chuckhov (May 29, 2015)

What junk?

-Chuck


----------



## TCY (Jun 10, 2015)

Nice pics there Stefano:twothumbs Nitecore sure sacrificed a lot to get that 900 lumen "wow" factor. And there should be an extra level in between 1 and 70 lumens.


----------



## Rider57 (Jun 11, 2015)

Thinking of ordering this light to replace my work light (sipik sk68) problem im having with it is. I dont want to use unprotected imrs, i own a few protected 14500s so ill be using those. 

Question is whats the difference in brightness between imrs and 14500?

I also read a post above that said turbo was only accessible with an imr, is this true. 

Can anyone with this light confirm this?


----------



## sandalian (Jul 13, 2015)

snowlover91 said:


> Not a problem! The EA11 is still yet to be thoroughly reviewed and tested. I'm wondering what parasitic drain is like, the run times and actual lumen outputs.



After using Nitecore EA11 for my primary EDC light for several days, I found that the parasitic drain is very poor.
Without locking mode, I have to replace the 14500 battery every 1-2 weeks or so. 

FYI I'm using a generic non branded 14500. The battery might be the cause, I'll buy good IMR 14500 later.

So far I experienced 2 times of "blackout" because the battery's running out its juice just when I need it. 
Now I back to Novatac 120T as my primary EDC flashlight.


----------



## Rider57 (Jul 15, 2015)

I have a question for anyone with the EA11. I recent got mine and i cant for the life of me figure out how to access the locator mode. Its supposed to blink red every 3 seconds, ive only fou d constant on and blink ever second, any ideas? 

I suspect i have a different version but cant confirm this. I remember reading some people upon popping in a new battery would get a white flash then the voltage meter blinks, mine doesnt do that. Just goes straight to red blinks.

Edit! I remember reading itfrom here duh ha ha


----------



## sandalian (Jul 22, 2015)

Rider57 said:


> I have a question for anyone with the EA11. I recent got mine and i cant for the life of me figure out how to access the locator mode. Its supposed to blink red every 3 seconds, ive only fou d constant on and blink ever second, any ideas?
> 
> I suspect i have a different version but cant confirm this. I remember reading some people upon popping in a new battery would get a white flash then the voltage meter blinks, mine doesnt do that. Just goes straight to red blinks.
> 
> Edit! I remember reading itfrom here duh ha ha



Here's how to enable locator:

- Turn on your flashlight (either white or red light)
- Press and hold power (rear button) until the light is turned off and changed to blinking mode.


----------



## HaileStorm (Jul 24, 2015)

Finally pulled the trigger on this light, I just couldn't resist 900lm (some say it goes up to 1100lm on a 14500 imr) for a AA-sized light [emoji4] 

First impressions were good. It's nicely made light. I'm just not a big fan of electronic switches. I wouldn't mind this light being slightly longer for a clicky switch. 

If not a clicky switch, I wish Nitecore would have a magnetic tailcap option for this light. Upon inspection, there seems to be enough room for one of those strong magnetic discs. I'm thinking of retrofitting one but I just can't be bothered at the moment. 

Also, I found that it has pwm in the modes between ultra low and turbo on a 14500 imr. No pwm in all modes when running on an eneloop though and that's what I run this light on for the most part. 

Overall a great light. Lots of features for the money [emoji106] Really really wished it had that magnetic tailcap though [emoji52]


----------



## tatasal (Jul 31, 2015)

This is my new edc, and got it at a very nice price. Anyone interested may send me a pm and I will give you the code.


----------



## d88 (Jul 31, 2015)

.. ignore wrong thread


----------



## tvi (Oct 20, 2015)

hi everyone, my first post to the forum. been reading it for quite a while now though.


so i just got the ea11 and first impression was wow, it is DAMN bright for its size! I'm using nitecore imr 14500 battery. After trying out them modes, from low lumen to turbo i tried to turn it off and was surprised. It WONT turn off! Until of course when i undo the tail cap to cut the circuit.


After turning it back on it seems to be screwed up, when i press on/off button it changes from maybe high to med. Pressing mode button does nothing, unless i click it twice it goes to strobe.

yet another chinese piece of deleted or any idea what is going on?


----------



## WarRaven (Oct 21, 2015)

tvi said:


> hi everyone, my first post to the forum. been reading it for quite a while now though.
> 
> 
> so i just got the ea11 and first impression was wow, it is DAMN bright for its size! I'm using nitecore imr 14500 battery. After trying out them modes, from low lumen to turbo i tried to turn it off and was surprised. It WONT turn off! Until of course when i undo the tail cap to cut the circuit.
> ...


Hi Tvi.
Welcome to the forums.
As you may have noticed your post was edited as we are family oriented forums.

About your light, sounds like a bad one, may have to return for warranty. I wouldn't call it a day after one light an one issue.
It happens.
Give your retailer a email an get it in the mail.
Hope you get satisfaction eventually.
Cheers.


----------



## tvi (Oct 22, 2015)

It seems to be either a high current problem or heat related. Works perfectly with AA batteries, but with imr after maybe 5-10sec on turbo it goes into the no response weird mode. It only takes about 10 seconds to get uncomfortably hot on turbo.

I just contacted the seller about this issue, we'll see what happens next. 

Really like the light though, when it works. Perfect size for edc, lots of features and what matters most LOTS of light 

Thanks for the responds, pardon my french


----------

